# The most watched Netflix shows in the US for 2018



## ctg (Jan 3, 2019)

> From the action-packed punches of the Marvel shows to the sci-fi suspense of _Stranger Things_, these are the Netflix shows that kept Americans awake on a bedtime binge in 2018.


 The Most Popular Netflix Show in Each State for 2018 | HighSpeedInternet.com

Do you notice how many SF, Fantasy and Horror shows are topping the list? Also isn't it strange that those Netflix Marvel shows are so loved by the people, and yet they were cancelled. Why is that Disney couldn't make an announcement that they'd reached an agreement with Netflix to release those shows to be shown in their channel instead of giving them to whole world through Netflix.


----------



## picklematrix (Jan 3, 2019)

Shame mind hunter isn't more popular.


----------



## Judderman (Jan 18, 2019)

Amazing how much the most popular series varies by region. If it is true.


----------



## ctg (Jan 18, 2019)

Judderman said:


> If it is true.



Why would they lie about it?


----------



## Judderman (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm just wondering if that info is actually from Netflix and based on most views?
I would have thought they would have a few shows that take the top spots across the country. But a lot of shows are on there. Maybe it is because the publicity is not so biased for one over another. Though Stranger Things had a lot. And Washington DC has a tie(??)  between every show not top at the other places??


----------



## ctg (Jan 19, 2019)

Judderman said:


> I'm just wondering if that info is actually from Netflix and based on most views?



In couple of last days Netflix has shown their viewer figures. So, if the chart is from them, then surely it has to be real. People tastes are vastly different than what we can imagine. To us something are solid and we think everyone is watching them, but that's not the reality. The reality can be what you see in the chart and it tells us that we cannot make up our minds on what's the best thing.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jan 20, 2019)

Man! I have never even heard of some of those shows.
I read somewhere that Netflix has 500 scripted shows!
Gad! I can't watch more than a few , if that!
Then there is Amazon , Hulu, … god knows who.... even Apple.
After a while this becomes pounding sand down a rat hole!


----------



## Boaz (Jan 21, 2019)

Ozark finished #1 in only one place... Misery Missouri. Go figure.


----------



## Judderman (Jan 21, 2019)

Better Call Saul and Stranger Things are superb series. Not sure about some of them on the list. The fact that 16 from Washington Dc do not show up in the other areas surely makes no sense. Regardless of differing likes across the area. None of the highly talked about shows like Stranger Things and Orange is a new Black on the tie... Maybe this other website (not Netflix) were trying to create a story and edited the figures a bit.


----------

